# filesystem errors with ext4

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

my root partition is ext4. I am using gentoo-kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6. My system is in testing branch ~amd64. For some days now, I frequently get errors with the filesystem of my root partition (while booting, fsck detects a list of failures and repairs them). On shutdown, I see some shutdown failures, e.g. urandom or things like that.

This doesn't sound very good to me. But I don't know what to do. I will upgrade to a more recent kernel which has probably better ext4 drivers but I have the feeling this is not the problem. Is there anything I can do to protect my system? I am afraid that may soon become unrepairable...

----------

## Jaglover

Had similar problem when I upgraded my hard drive, had to RMA it after six weeks of usage. Use smartctl to read data from your HDD.

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

what do you mean with "RMA it"?

I used smartctl with the short test and got no errors. I will run the long test later. Or what data should I read from my HDD?

----------

## Rexilion

You could also try ruling out a bad disk by temporarily switching to an ext3 filesystem. I'm still reluctant switching to ext4 because whether you like it or not, it is not as tested as ext3 or even ext2.

----------

## NathanZachary

RMA means Return Merchandise Authorisation; simply, getting an warranty exchange on the drive.  However, without appropriate troubleshooting, it will be difficult to tell whether your problem is a bad HDD or filesystem corruption.

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> RMA means Return Merchandise Authorisation; simply, getting an warranty exchange on the drive.  However, without appropriate troubleshooting, it will be difficult to tell whether your problem is a bad HDD or filesystem corruption.

 

I don't think that its a HDD problem since it is only the ext4 partition that breaks frequently. Do you have any suggestions how to start troubleshooting?

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

maybe I am wrong and my HDD is broken. At least it now started to do strange noise and sometimes the computer powers off instantaneously.

I guess there is nothing I can do except for backup of my data?

----------

## NathanZachary

HDDs, when they are faulty, will SOMETIMES click.  They don't always make noise, but the read heads can hit against the side of the case, which will cause a clicking sound.  There are utilities to test your HDD, including the ones included on the Ultimate Boot CD.  If you want to do a filesystem check, you should (as root) issue the following command:

```

touch /forcefsck

```

and then reboot your computer.  It will start the fsck (which stands for filesystem check) upon boot.

----------

